# Blank for light surf fishing



## Ferds UK (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm thinking of building a rod for chucking about 1.5oz / 45g to match with an Ambassadeur 2500c. I'm based in the UK and we don't seem to have such a great selection of surf blanks for such light fishing (although I'm sure somebody will prove me wrong). I like the idea of a one piece blank from an iconic American company such as Lamiglas, but obviously I'd be buying it blind. Their Steelhead range look interesting. Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Many thanks, Mike Ferdinands


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Ferdinands,

I hope these links will help you with the selection of a blank available in the USA . . .

*
http://www.mudhole.com/*

*http://www.mudhole.com/rod-building/rod-building-blanks/surf-fishing*

Cheers & Tight Lines, Mate !

Dave


----------



## Ferds UK (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Dave - lots of food for thought there. It will keep me busy arseing about with a micrometer and tape measure comparing the diameters with my existing rods..

Cheers!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Ferds UK said:


> Thanks Dave - lots of food for thought there. It will keep me busy arseing about with a micrometer and tape measure comparing the diameters with my existing rods..
> 
> Cheers!


Anytime, Mate !

Tight Lines !


----------

